# Full Network Does Not Show in File Explorer



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

When I open File Explorer and click on the Network icon in the left margin, I see multiple devices but I do not see all of my PCs. I have 3 PCs (all running Win 10 home version) and on one of the PCs the only PC that shows is the PC that I am running File Explorer. On another PC none of the PCs show under "computer". 



Even though they do not show up properly under the network,if I put the path into File Explorer the proper devices and folders are able to be seen.



Please advise how I can get the computers to be seen in the network.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the Win key+R in the Run Box type the name of the computer (ie) *\\ComputerNam*e and press enter. 
Does it show up now?


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, it showed up but only for that time. I then closed File Explorer and then opened File Explorer and again only the 1 PC showed. How do I get it show every time that I open File Explorer?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you click on the Network icon in Explorer, it takes several minutes to populate. 
I just type the Computer Name in the Run box, and it populates immediately.


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

I opened File Explorer and waited over 30 minutes and the other computers never showed up in the network. I then put the computer name path in the run and it worked.

How can I get the computer to show in the network so I do not need to remember the computer names and paths?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Is Network discovery enabled ?

What is the Win 10 version on all of them ?


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes. discover is turned on for all PCs and all are running the latest version of Win 10 home


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

What is the version number ? 1803..


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, all are running 1803 build 17134.167


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Go to start--run--services.msc

Find this service *Function Discovery Resource Publication* and set it Automatic, restart the computer, let us know what happens..


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Is already set at automatic and when I checked it just now showed started.

Keep the suggestions\questions coming


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Next step might need to be a Network reset from settings and then restart the computer...


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

I reset my network on 2 PCs but still have same problem


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

None of the PCs are able to see the devices until you actually access the path ?


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

PC #1 sees all of my PCs on the network, PC #2 only sees itself and PC #3 doesn't see any computers, even itself. I reset the network on PC #2 and PC #3


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

The issue is with PC2 and PC3, network discovery is on on them ?

And what is the Workgroup that you see on 1,2 and 3 ? System properties


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, network discovery is turned on for all 3 PCs and they are all in the same workgroup that I created


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't if this is helpful to you but on PC#2 (the one that only sees itself in File Explorer), if I click on "Add Devices and Printers" at the top of File Explorer menu, it takes me to a setting page which which "other devices" and PC#1 & PC #3 show up in the list


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

That is because discovery is enabled on them...

Can you check if File and Printer sharing and Network discovery is on on PC 1 ?


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

I double checked and all 3 PCs have network discovery truned on and printer sharing enabled.

I don't understand why File Explorer doesn't see the PCs but "other Devices" see the PCs


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Start--Run--\\pcIP address\C$

Let us know what happens 1-2 2-3 3-1 and all vice versa..


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

I do not understand what you are asking. I know that you want me to go to run but do not know what to run. Am i using PC names & ip addresses and don't understand rest including 1223331 and all vice versa.

Please clarify and give a specific example. One of my PC name is HPENVY and its IP address is 192.168.1.160 if that helps.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

\\192.168.x.x\C$

Type similar to this... From 1 type the 2 Ip add, from 2 the 3rd IP for all combinations..


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

The 3 PCs I have and their info is:
HPENVY 192.168.1.160 PC2
NEILTABLET 192.168.1.165 PC3
BTGXPS8500 192.168.1.164 - PC1

So from 
PC2 I typed \\192.168.1.165 and got message that path was not found
PC2 I typed \\192.168.1.164 and got message that user name or password is incorrect
PC3 I typed \\192.168.1.160 and got message the network name cannot be found
PC I typed \\192.168.1.164 and got message user name or password are incorrect

Any advice?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

You need to include \C$ at the end..

Once you do this, you should be able to see the path, if you're not able to, then either the AV/Internet Security/Windows Firewall is blocking the request...

If you have any such app, disable them, then try the same step again, including \C$, you might get a username password prompt, that's ok.. enter the username in this format, destinationpcname\username password is the destination pc password..


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

I did include the "\C$" each time, I just typed it wrong in previous reply.

The security programs I have in Windows Firewal, Windows AV and Malwarebytes. I disabled all of then and then typyed from PC2
\\192.168.1.165\C$ and got message network name not found
then from PC2 \\192.168.1.164 and got message user name or password incorrect

Which are the same message I got with the programs running


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

tristar said:


> Go to start--run--services.msc
> 
> Find this service *Function Discovery Resource Publication* and set it Automatic, restart the computer, let us know what happens..


You have to do one more thing here which is manually start the service.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This is a bug that happened when Ms turned off the Homegroup in 1803 build so get ready there is alot more to do to fix this issue...it is a nightmare blinding networks to other pcs and even servers and NAS drives.
Go into "Run" "services.msc" and turn to automatic and start every service that contains the word "network" as well.
Then go into Programs and Features, Turn Windows Features on and off and check and enable SMB1.0/Cifs File Sharing Support and SMB Direct and also Simple Network Management Protocol as well and then they all should come back!


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks I will follow your instructions in the next day or so.

If you are a Windows Insider, do you know if the next release of Windows fixes the bug?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am an insider though not as involved as I used to be but I am seriously alarmed that there is little action looking into this problem as it has to be really big.


----------



## neil154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## inesbeag (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you. Been trying to fix this for 6+ months. Turned it to Automatic and had to start it. Had to do this on all my PC's.


----------



## almarc11 (Jan 15, 2007)

Make sure that you have "Windows Process Activation Service" running on all machines. Also, edit the hosts file in Windows\System32\Drivers\etc and place the IP address and name of each computer with at least one space in between like this. Make the properties of this file "read only" to prevent changing it.

192.168.0.5 computer 1
192.168.0.6 computer 2

If you are not using assigned address for each machine, that might be why you have to enter the name each time.


----------



## allenm28 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have run into this issue repeatedly and, in my case, I have found the problem is the Comcast Router/Modem. The first few times I exchanged the Router all worked fine for a while and then started failing. I finally solved it by logging to the other machine by name "\\computername\". I then map the drive of the machine to the local machine. Then it does not matter if it shows in Network or not since the drive is always mapped. I have 2 desk units and 4 laptops, all interconnected this way.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

almarc11 said:


> If you are not using assigned address for each machine, that might be why you have to enter the name each time.


No offense, this is incorrect.. You don't need to assign static IPs, you should be able to get the name resolved without this... There is a routing table located on your router which should have the list..


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I don't think the Comcast router problem is the same thing as I currently had that problem a year ago where the router refused to see my network and I was not relying on the Comcast Router to do the work simply trying it as I use my own router. My Asus RT-AC68R Dual Band worked fine on the network when the Comcast one failed to see devices on it. We make the mistake sometimes of not realizing the routers from Comcast and Verizon are seldom actually new, they are just new to us!


----------



## almarc11 (Jan 15, 2007)

I tend to not use the routing table versus the hosts file under the windows folder. However, even the routing table on my router requires an IP in addition to the machine name. Another router I have ( a simple router) does not even have a routing table.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

With many years experience with Windows of ALL versions.. so far I have found thet the MOST annoying version is W10.. especially where networking is concerned.. Every Version update, and many major updates have had the bad habit of changing settings that should be kept unchanged.. and network settings are constantly 'broken' MS has a lot to answer for regarding this stupid way of going about updating.. and I also notice that they currently do not admit they have done anything wrong in most cases.. and 'broken' issues get fixed without any comment a few updates later.
I have a relatively simple system now with 2PCs and a couple of laptops, and one set up to back-up all of them to external drives.. using mapped drives on my main computer for each other.. Every time there was a version update, the networking was broken.. and shares were broken in most cases.. Really annoying, and most inconvenient.
No wonder most of the SysAdmins I know refuse to have W10 systems, or if they have them, do not allow Major updates... and customise the installs and systems themselves to prevent any MS induced problems.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Go to services: run services.msc find computer Browser and start and set to automatic.. do this on all you pc's .. problem solved


----------

